# Farmtrac 545dtc 4wd starts but dies when key released



## Bill R (Sep 13, 2020)

Have had this tractor since 2009. Been a great runner, no issues til now.
When the ignition key is turned, the engine turns, fires and starts.after it has cranked, If The key is continually turned to the right, the engine tries to run, though rough. If the key is released to the normal run position, the engine dies.
Has new battery, new cables. Fuel filters drained.
Your input/ suggestions appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bill. First thing I'd suspect, right or wrong, would be the key switch. When you say the tractor runs with the key turned to the right.... the start position? Would that not keep the starter engaged?
Has the tractor sat for any length of time... perhaps you have a fuel issue that is causing the tractor to run rough or not at all. Have you gone through the fuel bleeding procedure to ensure all the air is out of the system?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would say the machine has an electric shut off solenoid.?? shuts off w the key switch & not by a pull cable..
If so, try hot wiring the solenoid off the battery & see if it runs..


----------



## Bill R (Sep 13, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Bill. First thing I'd suspect, right or wrong, would be the key switch. When you say the tractor runs with the key turned to the right.... the start position? Would that not keep the starter engaged?
> Has the tractor sat for any length of time... perhaps you have a fuel issue that is causing the tractor to run rough or not at all. Have you gone through the fuel bleeding procedure to ensure all the air is out of the system?


Thanks Pogo. Yes it has been stored indoors for couple months since last use.
Added fuel stabilizer before storage. Drained water from dual fuel filters before cranking.
Have removed current switch, and ordered a new one. Will post results when it arrives. Will follow your suggestions.

thx again...
Bill


----------



## Bill R (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks pump. Will check out your suggestion...never considered hotwire.. probably an excellent trick to remember.
Will come back to you...Moving my youngest boy today...everything he owns had buried my stuff till closing next week...
Bill


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Be aware that if it is using a solenoid for a fuel shutoff it likely has two circuits in it,
a start pull in winding and run hold winding.


----------



## wence (Feb 17, 2019)

Had a Ford 801 doing the same thing. Switch was losing contact. New switch solved it.


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

Bill R said:


> Have had this tractor since 2009. Been a great runner, no issues til now.
> When the ignition key is turned, the engine turns, fires and starts.after it has cranked, If The key is continually turned to the right, the engine tries to run, though rough. If the key is released to the normal run position, the engine dies.
> Has new battery, new cables. Fuel filters drained.
> Your input/ suggestions appreciated


----------



## JoeFT545 (3 mo ago)

Did Anyone ever find the problem with this farmtrac 545 I've got a 2004 doing the exact same thing I have enough fuel pressure that it is opening the injectors but still will not fire completely when key is in run position?


----------

